# Fifa 11



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Any Fifa players here? 

Do you know where i can look at tactics to change and which tactics are best for each team? 

I have a game to play with someone from work and i CAN'T lose! 

I dont want to cheat its just to help.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I play alot of FIFA the key to winning, pass the ball around until you can find a clear opportunity to score. 

Looking forward to FIFA 12


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Do you know anything about the tactics?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

your original question is a bit vague matt..

what specifically are you looking to change with the tactics?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

to set custom tactics go to team management and select custom tactics.. plenty to mess with in there.. 
then if you want to go a wee bit more, go to formation. select what formation you want, press the X(if playing on 360) or [](if playing on ps3) and it will let you edit the formation click on a player and you can move his base position. switch his work rate (how often they go forward/back) and his positioning.

to be honest theres no set custom tactic for each team thats best.. its down to hundreds of experiments and finding what suits your style (i leave it as fifa has it these days..) 
used to do the custom thing.. little to no difference imo.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I know how to set and change formation etc.

I just wondered if there was somewhere that had all the teams with the best tactics.

Like changing pressure etc.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

see thats what i meant about the OP being vague lol..

this bit specifically.
"Do you know where i can look at tactics to change "

seems like your asking where to find them..

other than that.. as i said.. better to change to suit the user than the team


----------



## mr-ponting (Jun 15, 2009)

The only tactics I know are doing through balls, they work though!
I like to run up the wing then cross it in too
Managed to get Cardiff into the premiership playing on professional difficulty so I must be doing something right


----------



## ben.beesley (Aug 27, 2011)

I normally play a defensive passing game, pick a good team to start with and that's half the battle, the formations that are set in the game are the ones that suit the team it's set too so it's a case of a little skill and a lot of luck


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> see thats what i meant about the OP being vague lol..
> 
> this bit specifically.
> "Do you know where i can look at tactics to change "
> ...


What I meant was a website. Sorry for not being specific!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Such as - http://www.fifa11tips.com/tips-and-tricks/custom-tactics/


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I never used to like football games, mrs bought me FIFA 10 and I have been hooked ever since, currently downloading FIFA 12 demo.

Play on world class, currently with Chelsea.

Have custom tactics that I use, it's just down to personal preference.

Manager mode gameplay speed is very poor compared to online, online is alot more realistic, hopefully that's sorted out in FIFA 12.


----------

